# Para que sirve la placa de las baterias de laptop



## soundstream32 (Feb 3, 2013)

saludos espero me puedan ayudar con una duda que tengo para que sirve la placa que traen las baterias de laptop lo que pasa es que tengo una bateria de una laptop que ya no sirve y le quiero dar uso para otras cosas lo que quisiera saber es como ya dije para que sirve esa placa y si me pudieran decir si es posible cargar las baterias es decir las celdas con el puro cargador de la laptop ya que el cargador dice 19v 4.74A  y la bateria dice 11.1v 4400mah, de antemano gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2013)

Si la batería todavía está buena , si podés cargarla.

Con la batería podrias alimentar muchas cosas , algún amplificador portatil , alguna linterna de leds , etc 

Saludos !


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 3, 2013)

Esa bateria esta compuesta por 3 celdas de litio de 3.7V en serie y no se les puede cargar de otra forma que no sea individualmente. Para poder cargarla necesitarias un cargador por cada una de las celdas, y la manera mas simple podria ser utilizando para cada cargador un max1811 o max1555, el problema seria conseguirlos.


----------



## analogico (Feb 3, 2013)

la placa tiene varias funciones
comunicacion por i2c  , estado de carga, marca,wear  level, voltimetro
tambien tiene una eprom y
  fusibles y muchas mas cosas que no recuerdo

para reusar las celdas se necesita un cargador para baterias de litio
de otro modo es peligroso


----------



## soundstream32 (Feb 3, 2013)

muchas gracias por las respuestas pero lo que quiero saber es como cargarlas tal y como estan puestas ya que las quiero utilizar para alimentar un carrito de control que estoy haciendo y pues como requiero una bateria de esa capacidad y no tengo el dinero para comprarla recorde que tenia esa bateria de la laptop  y *QUI*isiera usarla, el problema como ya mencione es no se como podria cargarla sin utulizar la laptop ya que e leido que las baterias de litio son muy delicadas en cuanto a la carga y pueden llegar a explotar etc..... en cuanto a cargar cada celda independiente mente lo veo muy complejo espero puedan ayudarme gracias



lo siento analogico no vi tu respuesta gracias por tu explicacio sobre la placa entonces no habra forma de utilizar el mismo cargador para cargar la bateria pero sin la laptop es decir como funciona el sistema de carga de la laptop no se podria relizar uno similar o de plano no habra alguna otra opcion ya que la cuestion aqui es no gastar dinero o almenos no mucho por eso mismo quiero utilizarla saludos


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 3, 2013)

No es posible cargarlas en serie ni en paralelo, observa como estan conectadas y el número de conectores de salida que tienen. El circuito integrado cargador que sugerí es para celdas de 3.6V y 3.7V seleccionable con alimentacion de 5V. Si tiene 6 celdas estas serian de 1.85V.


----------



## analogico (Feb 3, 2013)

hace tiempo investige 
y no encontre la manera de  tener un cargador barato


(quizas ahora exista algo)

 y llege a la conclucion que es mucho mas barato usar un pack nicd
y si el peso no importa un plomo-gel


el cargador de notebook esta repartido en 3 partes
la placa de la bateria
la placa madre
y  lo que se le llama cargador


----------



## soundstream32 (Feb 3, 2013)

pues ni hablar creo *QUE* tendre *QUE*cargarla con la laptop y esperar hasta tener dinero para comprar una pila especial para carros rc muchas gracias a todos por sus repustas salu2


----------

